# Things you enjoy most about the arrival of hunting season



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

What do you enjoy most about waterfowl hunting season.

Lets hear some thoughts and memories.

My favorites.

time spent with old and new friends
the smell of coffee in the blind on a bone cold morning
enjoying all of the different smells of Autumn (exception: my buddies waders after he has gone 'muck hoppin" in that knee deep slough :lol: one of these days he is goona get stuck and I am NOT goin in for him )
watching the sun come up
listening to the world around you waking up
Watching birds work the decoys 
Watching birds flair when I try to call  I'm not real good at it :lol: 
breakfast in the field after the hunt
Scouting and finding that great feed

Post up what you like about the fall and hunting, lets not complain on this thread

Bob


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

Great post/question.

One simple answer for me...

1. Not being at work!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

How about the late night cookout before the hunt. We grill up steaks and hamburgers. 
listening to the birds around you is great.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Great subject Bob.

Personally, I love the feeling that I get that first morning when I finally get settled into either the blind or the cattails. Due to time and money constraints I never get out near as much as I'd like to, but knowing for months beforehand that everything I'm dealing with is going to melt away once I get out there, and then finally having it happen, is the best feeling in the world. After the morning hustle of setting up decoys and getting the blind ready passes, thoughts of school (still in college), money, work, and any other problems simply melt away, and I can take that one big deep breath and feel absolutely amazing for a little bit. Then I can just sit and enjoy being in the outdoors. It's like one big release. That moment is without a doubt what I love the most about not just waterfowl hunting, but hunting and the outdoors in general.

Saturday morning can not come quickly enough.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The aniticipation...
Passing the tradition on to my kids
The sound of back peddling wings
Watching the birds in the decoys
Conversations with land owners
All the surprises you encounter when your out in the wild.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Oiling up the guns the night before
The anticipation
Discussing where to start the night before
The cold fresh air upon opening the door for the first time each morning
The whistling of wings overhead in the darkness of the early morning
Hearing the birds sitting off on the roosting water as the sun begins to rise
Watching the colors of the sky as the sun begins to rise
Hearing a rooster crow off in the distance
The smell of coffee from my father's thermos
The smell of a fresh shotgun shell
The excitement of the dogs
Hearing cranes 1/2 mile up floating in the air at noon

That's a good start...

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not seeing stop lights, 
getting out of the "big old city of Fargo," 
Having birds pooring into the deeks,
watching all of my buddies miss,
watching my dogs work,
the list goes on and on.

It's not all about killing with me.

The number one thing with me is getting out with my dad. I don't get to spend a ton of time with him because I work so much, and so does he, it seems like the hunting season is our time to catch up on the whole year. As sappy as that sounds!

Keep them coming thanks for the great thread!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Anticipation of what the morning will bring.
Spending time with good friends and family
Crawling a little deeper into my blind to avoid that bitter November wind.
Getting a total of 6 hours sleep in two nights. :beer: 
Driving down the same prairie trails as I did when I was a kid.
Looking forward to Saturday mornings on Sunday nights.
Landowners who say "Sure! go ahead!"
Feet down and backpeddling wings.. 
Roar of geese as they lift off the roost
Listening to my dog whine as the birds make "one more pass"
Setting decoys
Small town bar pizza

I love this state!

Good thread Bob...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Landowners who say "Sure! go ahead!"


Love that and...

The few times a year I can get out by myself and no one is hunting within miles of me, There is not a unnatural sound from a highway, or train, or the distant blasts of a large group of hunters. Just me, a few birds and my calls.

Any time of silence to reflect on the gifts that I have been given in the field. It seems like the only time I can pray is when I see those powerful Nodak sunrises. I hate the feeling of losing touch with the true meaning of this sport. Calming yourself, or sometimes all you need is to let yourself shake with excitement like a first-timer to make you remember the feeling you had when you first saw geese come to your decoys.

On a lighter note: one feeling I cannot shake ever as long as I goose hunt is when you actually see birds react to _your_ calling and knowing those birds would not come with out it.

I could go on, but all of these reasons are what make long-winded answers on forums. They are the reasons we can talk about hunting so much right guys?

Great Thread.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

For me it starts with that crisp fall air.....the elk start bugling and all of the awesome colors abound.......a feeling of life unequaled. The walk to the duck blind is unforgettable, every blade of grass sheds it's scent as it breaks under your feet, and the lowly smell of water through fall's colors. The lazy drift of the steam from my coffee cup, whistling wings and feed chuckles.....first warm glow of the sun as it overtakes the horizon, and the sweet odor of freshly burnt gun powder. DOES LIFE GET ANY BETTER???? NO WAY!!!

Good Huntin' from the HATCHETMAN


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome thread by the way!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Sitting at work the day before opener with a knot in your stomach anticipating the next morning.

The look on my kids face when I tell them I'll pick them up from school early today because were going hunting back home.

Just passing on tradition to my kids with all the sounds and smell of fall mixed in.

Like dbkluck said driving down the same prairie trails you did as a kid.

Realizing the sky isn't falling and getting on with another hunting season. Times have changed but it feels good getting ready for another season...


----------



## richthorpe (Sep 19, 2007)

As last post said the AM before has already knotted up my stomach...

The Anticipation of the hunt is great
Being set up and birds landing in your set-up before you can even see them is great...
Watching buddies miss is great
The warm cappucino around 9 is great
Finding out the day before you go out that your sitter plans have changed is "Not So Great"

Man, tick,tick,tick

I love this thread, and this site!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i like when ur watching ur birds, and putting them to bed( waiting them to fly back to the roost) and you crack that nice cold beer with ur group members and stratagize about the hunt!! :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Skipping work and getting fired for it.  
guess we will see.
And yes great topic.
To me, getting the birds to land somewhere they don't want to be, when your hunting in a stupid spot just to be out, pounding on your calls to get their attention and then watching them hook over, and work in.
Nothing like knowing you turned something so stupid into something so great.
:withstupid:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

-Being in awe of God's creation
-THE ANTICIPATION!!! (That is a common one for most of us!)
-Watching the sunrise through the steam of my coffee. 
-The few precious minutes of silence when you sit down in your blind after you get the decoy spread set out.
-Getting muddy and loving it.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> i like when ur watching ur birds, and putting them to bed( waiting them to fly back to the roost) and you crack that nice cold beer with ur group members and stratagize about the hunt!! :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely getting away from work, school, and home
also being with my dad, and my friends. can't beat it!!!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Watching the hungover guys(myself included sometimes) move at about 1 mph setting up decoys.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

smell of a shotgun shell
waking up bright and early
talking about where to hunt the night before
preparing the gear the night before
spending time with friends
hearing the ducks quack and do what they do
walking in mud and water with your waders

theres tons of things i miss because its all so fun
great topic dude


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Almomatic said:


> universitywaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > Skipping work and getting fired for it.
> ...


Awe come on like you have never done it. :lol:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

•	All the weather.......Sun, wind, rain to snow all in one day.
•	Hearing the shotgun cycle one round of load-and-lock just before shooting time.
•	Listening to my Dad (at 77 years old) tell me he could not sleep the night before opening day because He was so excited.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

This year, its hearing your guys stories!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

The most exciting thing for me is seeing the excitement in my sons eyes the night before and day of the hunt. Over the years I've lost my passion for hunting but I'm making a comeback because I see my sons excitement and interest. It's not the same as when I was a kid but I guess that's cause hunting with family was more enjoyable.

I've grown to love listening to the birds and just sitting in the wild. Watching a group of mallards coming into the spread in the pond is great even without firing a shot. Or walking through the fields anticipating a rooster jumping up and watching my boys eyes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I took a neighbor and his son out on Sunday evening. We set up in a field and the ducks started flying a bit late due to the heat. The 9 year old shot his first duck and the kid says, "that was the best feeling I have ever had when I saw him fall". It will be tough to beat that one this year!! Also had my 7 year old with. He fetched up a lot of ducks and was a dirt ball by the time we got back. That is what hunting is all about for me!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

All great things, add this- NO BUGS!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Spending a week with my dad


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

my dog find a bird in deep woods,
sun rising
deer not knowing im there,
blue herons scaring the shi*t outta me,
bald eagles 
beavers and fishing disturbing the water


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I took a neighbor and his son out on Sunday evening. We set up in a field and the ducks started flying a bit late due to the heat. The 9 year old shot his first duck and the kid says, "that was the best feeling I have ever had when I saw him fall". It will be tough to beat that one this year!! Also had my 7 year old with. He fetched up a lot of ducks and was a dirt ball by the time we got back. That is what hunting is all about for me!!!


You guys are making me consider waterfowling a bit.......... My poor dog will go bonkers if she sees me leave to go hunting w/o her. She's not the best retriever........usually runs to the bird grabs it, looks at me to make sure I see where it is, then she takes off again :eyeroll: But I don't care, we have a blast together :beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

mallardrocker said:


> my dog find a bird in deep woods,
> sun rising
> deer not knowing im there,
> blue herons scaring the shi*t outta me,
> ...


That was kind of like a good poem! :beer:

I especially loved the blue herons scaring the Shi*t outta me.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Hearing the whistling wings just before they come into the spread.
Watching the time spent with the dog pay off in the field.
The smell of gunpowder from a spent shell.
The sound of a rooster crowing just before shootin time.
Stayin up all night bsing with the fellas before the big hunt.
Rememberin all the great hunts from years past.


----------



## I_grow_pheasants (Sep 28, 2005)

-First of all Spending time with family and friends
-Seeing the stars in the morning as we set up dekes, and wondering what else is out there
-The crisp fall air, and how much better it feels than the humid summer!
-Teaching others my love for hunting
Having a few(or too many) beers the night before going out hunting, or after the hunt
-Seeing the smiles on my hunting buddies faces whether we have a good hunt or not
-Wacthing the first flight as the sky brightens, it is almost as fun as shooting!
-Being away from everything TV, cell phones, work and even people some days


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Waiting for the sky to lighten, and realizing you haven't seen stars like this in YEARS!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

chew in my call

blood on my decoys

cripples


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hutning season gets me thinking of all the Seasonal Beers..


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

-Seeing Friends from 1000 plus miles agin for the first time since last year
-Sitting in the decoys enjoying a cup of coffee
-The conversation amonst friends out doing what we love
-Calling in ducks/geese and listening to everyone on the calls.
-Telling Jokes and trying not to laugh when you are on the calls thinking about that last joke.
-Scouting and finding the sickest field you have seen in years
-Constructive Critisism about each others calling abliities, especially the guy that says hes the best, lol. 
-Sitting at work trying not to think about hunting
-Watching people walk in sludge sloughs with waders on and there balancing act. 
-Overall, just love this time of year, wish it was year round.

just a few that I enjoy.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

HonkerExpress said:


> -Telling Jokes and trying not to laugh when you are on the calls thinking about that last joke.
> .


haha agreed!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The anticipation after finding a hot field the night before. That is why I like scouting.
Visiting with new and old friends(landowners).
Small town cafes.
Small town bars :beer: .
Sleeping in the pickup to save money(OK, I dont know if I really enjoy that).
The sound of ducks wistling through the air (at least that is how I remember it).


----------

